# Electras Weightloss diary



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 1.
I am 172 cm and 107 kiloes.
I have not worked out yet today.

Medical info (to avoid spam i put a spoiler)


* *




It is the first day I try a weightloss med called Ozemipic 0.25 mg. That will last for a week. I had a bit low metabolism too due to Hashimotos and I have currently started to take more Levaxin for this. I continue to take adhd medication like I have for about 15 years now. I also take Meltatonin. It often helps me to sleep. Rarely I suffer from migrain.




I had a head ache and felt naucious the first evening but it might have been because I cried so much.
It is hard to breath, swallow, twist my body and even tie my shoes atm. It feels heavy to walk around and exersize. I am size XXL in jumpers and 50 in jeans. I full fast if I eat or drink. The sleeping problem scares me and I've spent a lot of money on buying bigger cloths really fast, specially since the start if the corona period in march 2020! I have not thrown hardly any cloths away because I hope to use them again later if I manage to loose weight.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 2

So yeah..._tapping fingers_
106.8 kilo before breakfast.
But the scale changes oppinion depending on if I move it to the left or right, as if it were a politician.
I walked fast for 40 minutes.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Why take weightloss medication?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Why take weightloss medication?


Because I stay too close to the fridge and the coach for my own good ;-)
I tried for a long time without it.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds crude but try after the first bowel movement of the day.. (or if not too shy getting a proper colonic can shave half a k and take out some bloat. nice bit about spas they've got as many 'flavors' as coffee shops these days)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Rift said:


> sounds crude but try after the first bowel movement of the day.. (or if not too shy getting a proper colonic can shave half a k and take out some bloat. nice bit about spas they've got as many 'flavors' as coffee shops these days)


I injected my medication under my skin with a needle. It will last for some time.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Electra said:


> Because I stay too close to the fridge and the coach for my own good ;-)
> I tried for a long time without it.


I guess there is little point reiterating how harmful that idea that is.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> I guess there is little point reiterating how harmful that idea that is.


What do you meen?


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

More muscle exertion, less food intake is the only healthy and economic way to lose excess weight. Everything else is hackery, quackery and sabotage of your body by dubious chemical interference.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> More muscle exertion, less food intake is the only healthy and economic way to lose excess weight. Everything else is hackery, quackery and sabotage of your body by dubious chemical interference.


I'm in luck! I happen to be a chef.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Lmao weight loss medication and she's a chef. Get out of here, kid.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Lmao weight loss medication and she's a chef. Get out of here, kid.


You can preach the ghospel all you want brother; but the devilish food is right around the corner.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Which brings us to the core of the issue. You have motivation to eat, we all do. Food is delicious and we're all dopamine addicts. What is your motivation to lose weight?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Which brings us to the core of the issue. You have motivation to eat, we all do. Food is delicious and we're all dopamine addicts. What is your motivation to lose weight?


There are mutliple motivational factors in play at this stage.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I wish you luck Electra, I hope it works. I am guessing this is a prescribed medication and that you know what you have been properly informed by a doctor? The side-effects about the pancreas does sound scary, but being more than a little over-weight is also dangerous in the longterm, so perhaps it is worth it. Just be careful


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

attic said:


> I wish you luck Electra, I hope it works. I am guessing this is a prescribed medication and that you know what you have been properly informed by a doctor? The side-effects about the pancreas does sound scary, but being more than a little over-weight is also dangerous in the longterm, so perhaps it is worth it. Just be careful


Thank you! Yes, the doc showed me how to use the needle yesterday  I followed the instructions and everything went a ok.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Ah, niente. So I thought. This is why food is winning. You can't do it w/o motivation. It isn't possible.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Ah, niente. So I thought. This is why food is winning. You can't do it w/o motivation. It isn't possible.


I can't see that this intellectual debate is going anywhere but I have to, quite litterally speaking. See you later!


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Ah, niente. So I thought. This is why food is winning. You can't do it w/o motivation. It isn't possible.


I don't think you know what you are talking about. Either about Elecra and her personal circumstances, or weightloss in general, so perhaps you should try to be a bit less arrogant about it.

* *






> The study illustrates how dieting often becomes a struggle against the body's strong survival mechanisms, a struggle that most people lose. By lowering the metabolism, the body protects its energy reserves, which means that the dieter often weighs more in the end than before the diet.
> 
> It is therefore not so simple that obesity is just about too little exercise, poor diet and lack of motivation. The participants in the study were highly motivated individuals who trained more and ate less than most.


from Google Translate


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

Miami Connection's Server said:


> Lmao weight loss medication and she's a chef. Get out of here, kid.


There are lots of fat doctors, fat nurses and fat P.E teachers. People know the dangers of cigars, but they still smoke. Personal issues can often mix with food intake.



Miami Connection's Server said:


> Ah, niente. So I thought. This is why food is winning. You can't do it w/o motivation. It isn't possible.


So why don't you try to motivate her instead of criticizing? Don't be an asshole about it. Sometimes people just need a little bit of positive words towards something. She has checked with her doctor, so it's good that she has a professional opinion on the matter. If she didn't have any motivation whatsoever she wouldn't even make that move.

Anyways, I wish @Electra all the luck for the weight loss! I know it's difficult, but you can do it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

drizzy lake said:


> Hey there, to repeat and emphasis what some already stated, the only effective way to lose fat is building muscles and reducing calory intake = diet & exercise. Everything else doesn't work. Forms of Cardio, while having other health benefits, is redundant because the calories you burn there, you could've just not eaten them in the first place to the same effect. So unless you actually love doing Cardio, are doing it for reasons that aren't weight loss or are incapable of eating less, forms of Cardio are wastin your time. Being more active throughtout the day/week is ofc great though.
> 
> Weighing your kilos is also not that necessary, because weight is not what this is about, you wanna lose fat not weight. Building muscles through consistent forms of Resistance Training is the key to actual & long-term fat loss, and muscles weigh even more than fat. Nothing effects the metabolism better than increasing strength/muscle. NOTHING. It's the key like I stated. Having muscles means your body burns calories even when you are doing nothing, just resting.
> 
> ...


I kinda disagree with you about the cardio, because if you build strength you can have a lot of muslces beneeth that fat by building strength but it aint gonna show unless you cardio it away. I suspect that was what happend to me the first time, as I mentioned in the post from earlier today. The sports activity I like to do is dancing and horseback riding, ballgames, swimming and badmington. Allmost all teamsports seems to have shut down here atm. But I can still dance at home which I love to do. I am not a fan of strengthbuilding but I still do some exersizes anyway. You can see in my diary which ones it is, how I started and how I progress. I also like to walk and hike in the nature with family and friends.The strength and cardio I usd to do several years ago was a lot harder then what I am doing at the moment because I have had a long pause and I can't just jump right into it all like nothing happend, it takes time and pacience to build musles. Like they used yo say at my gym, you only rent your body (you habe to earn it and constantly work on it to keep it in shape). I have allready done intermittent fasting in the past and my view is rather that you should be hungry before you eat. I don't eat prossessed foods much I am a chef and we have learnt lits about food intake and caloryburning. This is not about knowledge. What mskes you think so? I have a shit ton of knowledge. The problem has been boredom, and that is why I have been eating. I think you meen well by giving me all these advices, and you seem very skilled in this stuff but for the next time maybe you should ask people what kind of help they need first. I do not need more knowledge I need emotional support. I have been working out for years and I have lost lots of weight before. I have a disease called Hashimotos. It does hurt my feelings when people come in like that and take it for granted that I haven't because it took a lot if work and effort, I took a great deal of pride in what I did. I still thank you for trying to help and I think you mean well. Maybe next time, just ask what kind of help people want, because their past and their answers might suprice you. This was not ment to hurt your feelings, only to help you grow! I wish you the best of luck to


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah sorry, I’m really just wanting to help you. You're right, I just dumped general knowledge on you, I don’t know about your individual case. I didn't mean to hurt you or say you dont know shit, I don't know what you already know, that's why I just dropped all of this info on you I deemed important. Definately didn't mean to discredit your past success and efforts at all, I'm proud of what you achieved too!

But I do know about fitness, and there's some truths when it comes to stuff like losing fat or muscle hypertrophy.
But I dont know about stuff like autoimmune diseases, so I do not know how it effects or what it means for you exactly. I will still try to share with you my thoughts



Electra said:


> I kinda disagree with you about the cardio, because if you build strength you can have a lot of muslces beneeth that fat by building strength but it aint gonna show unless you cardio it away.


If you are really overweight, doing cardio is okay to burn off some of the weight. Because cardio works in the short term, and if losing fat is rather urgent for you right now, ok sure. Though you say the muscles are not showing because of the fat above. That isn't my point. The point of the muscles is not to show or look good or whatever (although muscles below fat will still make you look more toned and lean anyways), the point is muscles require energy, the more muscle mass is in your body the more calories your body burns away. It won't happen immediately, but the muscles alone will slowly but surely burn off fat. It's fact that there is nothing more effective to burn off fat long term. I know it sucks if you don't like strength training. Hopfefully you will like it more once you lost more weight? There is, fortunately or unfortunately, nothing better for your metabolism. Once you have the muscles (and maintain it), the body burns off calories just doing nothing, but sure you can do cardio until then, especially if its fun to you, doing dancing etc etc 

You are correct, building muscles takes time and patience. I'm not arguing with that. You cant & dont need to get there overnight, or even over a year. I'm also not saying you need to lift heavy or whatever. I'm just saying there is generally speaking nothing better for your physical health than doing consistent strength training via forms of resistance. And I want you to be healthy and that's why I'm giving you this advise! You can totally go as light as you wanna, having a routine you do consistently is what matters.

And you say the problem is boredom and thats why you are eating.. well thats obviously problematic. If I say I take drugs because I'm bored, that's obviously not a good excuse, lol, not trying to be mean! I know you say you want emotional support and dont need the knowledge, but I still felt like giving it to you.. just in case it might be useful.
Tho feel supported by me anyways <3


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

drizzy lake said:


> Yeah sorry, I’m really just wanting to help you. You're right, I just dumped general knowledge on you, I don’t know about your individual case. I didn't mean to hurt you or say you dont know shit, I don't know what you already know, that's why I just dropped all of this info on you I deemed important. Definately didn't mean to discredit your past success and efforts at all, I'm proud of what you achieved too!
> 
> But I do know about fitness, and there's some truths when it comes to stuff like losing fat or muscle hypertrophy.
> But I dont know about stuff like autoimmune diseases, so I do not know how it effects or what it means for you exactly. I will still try to share with you my thoughts
> ...


Thank you! That was very kind of you and I am very greatfull for everything you wrote and and the time you took to share all thus knowledge with great tips and I would like ro give you a great heartfelt hug if you still want one now lol. Thank you so much again!! 🙂😇🤗💝🌺


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

@Electra If you're open to some recommendations: this channel has some "home walking" videos (TABATA/HIIT) and they are the ones I've been doing lately. I tried this one Thursday and it was worth it. My legs still hurt lol






This other I tried before and it's also good:






If you're not able to do the whole video (it seems easy but in reality it is not) I would suggest trying 15min and adding up more minutes as the days pass by. I think you'll like it!


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Electra said:


> Day 4
> 
> 107.5 kilo
> My bathweight kept showing incosistant results (4 different ones again) so I changed batteries and now it says that I weigh 107.5, more then before I started!! 🙄😒 Is it just me or is this strange? I eat a lot less then before, I hardly feel hungry and I exersize. I think from now on I'm gonna measure my cloth sizes instead of my weight or something...not sure if there is any point in keeping this diary anyway if its only heading in the wrong direction. Edit: come to think of it I do currently have low metabolism due to hashimotos and it does take a long time for the dosage change of medication to kick in properly. So maybe I just have to wait and be more pacient.


I would measure around your bust, your waist, and your hips, and record those measurements every couple weeks. You may find that the number on the scale doesn’t change much if muscle begins to replace fat.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I just tested my weight. Doesn't this look a bit...🤔


blossomier said:


> @Electra If you're open to some recommendations: this channel has some "home walking" videos (TABATA/HIIT) and they are the ones I've been doing lately. I tried this one Thursday and it was worth it. My legs still hurt lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! 😃 I llok foward to try this tomorrow 😊🤸‍♀️👍


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> I would measure around your bust, your waist, and your hips, and record those measurements every couple weeks. You may find that the number on the scale doesn’t change much if muscle begins to replace fat.


Look:









Is this normal?! 😳🤔
It's about 1, 5 to 2 kilo of weight yet no result from the scale
If this gives no results I must be REALLY fat 😱


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> I would measure around your bust, your waist, and your hips, and record those measurements every couple weeks. You may find that the number on the scale doesn’t change much if muscle begins to replace fat.


I completely agree, I will do that from now on 😉


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Electra said:


> Look:
> View attachment 874382
> 
> 
> ...


That is strange! My only guess is that maybe there has to be a minimum amount of weight to read! I know some scales can be pretty variable in their readings though.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> That is strange! My only guess is that maybe there has to be a minimum amount of weight to read! I know some scales can be pretty variable in their readings though.


That sounds logical
I really hope that's why 😅


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 5
Nothing new atm.

Empirical observed weight "loss" graph:

Push ups, reversed crunches and side crunch graph:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 6
Weight 106.8










Finally some loss😅
40 side crunches
40 reversed crunches
So fare
Sencond shot of the meds


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 7
106.4 kilo
80 side sit ups
60 reversed crunches


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 8
106.1 kilo
Went for a walk


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 9
104.5 kilo


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

@Electra Just to agree with what you said about cardio vs. strength training. I've been exercising for quite some time and can say without my running, I can definitely tell a difference in how my fitness goes. Plus, what people leave out is that a lot of cardio does build some muscle. Not to mention the heart health benefits.


When I was doing marathons and half marathons my metabolism was never higher than it was during those years. It was not only on the weekend long runs that I noticed the difference in how much more I burned, but in mid week as well.

Plus, you just gotta go to a running club race to see that cardio does work.

But, I'm a fan of well rounded exercise anyway. I do weights a couple times a week, also.

Keep up the good work. You're keeping me encouraged!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

GusWriter said:


> @Electra Just to agree with what you said about cardio vs. strength training. I've been exercising for quite some time and can say without my running, I can definitely tell a difference in how my fitness goes. Plus, what people leave out is that a lot of cardio does build some muscle. Not to mention the heart health benefits.
> 
> 
> When I was doing marathons and half marathons my metabolism was never higher than it was during those years. It was not only on the weekend long runs that I noticed the difference in how much more I burned, but in mid week as well.
> ...


Thank you so much 😃
And the same to you 😇 Thanks so much for the support!!
Yeah, I have heard_ so many times _that you first need to cardio or else the muscles will just hide behind the fat anyway. I now try to exersize a bit every day but the weightloss is going a bit slow but I can tell from my belt that I have lost weight. The scale says 105.2 today 🙂
But I take it that it has to do with my Hashimotos not being regulated enough before I went to the doctor last time, I had to increase my thyroid medication and that can take a long time to fix before one goes back to normal, but I generally feel a bit better every day now


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I think this is a great time to loose weight btw. It doesn't seem like any corona vaccines is heading my way in the near future...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Day 17
104.2 kilo
Also I bought a new scale today😃
It's not like the old one which kept changing results with movements.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

Around 3kg from Feb 24th to March 13th! Way to go! It takes time but with patience and hard work you can do it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Um....could it be water retention due to your cycle?


Probably, lol! But I put on several kilos anyway since that so now I must loose them again. 😅


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

mia-me said:


> One of the PerC members created a thread that explained weight loss so succinctly and is far more accurate than the calories in/calories out adage. It's to do with blood sugar. If you have high blood sugar, you'll never lose weight. So the name of the game is to lower blood sugar by avoiding refined starches and added sugars, particularly high fructose corn syrup. Eat small portions of whole grains because they're more difficult to digest and won't cause blood sugar spikes (if unused, will be stored away as fat) and fill out the rest of your caloric intake with the other food groups, especially veggies.


Exactly - this is most accurate approach and also useful not only for weight loss but improves overall health conditions as well.

It's important to realize actual reason for weight gain - nope, it's not about calories that much as our body processes different kinds of energy differently. Main reason for weight gain is insuline resistance (body is unable to process sugars thus only way to get rid of them is to convert them to fat) and pretty only way to deal with it is to reduce amount of all carbs intake but especially consumption of so called simple, quickly burning carbs you listed above. By counting calories only it's perfectly possible to gain weight even with calories deficit, if one has become resistant to insuline. And the latter is a risk for diabetes which is much nastier problem that dealing with diets.

I used same solution above that you suggested, few years ago and easily lost some 15kg. At some point it becomes a lifestyle not a diet and is easy to follow, leaving no place for weight bounces or hunger. Btw feeling of hunger is pretty directly related to spikes in blood sugar, it's mostly not an actual hunger  And yep, one will feel temporarily bad at the beginning by suddenly decreasing carbs intake (may experience headaches and weakness) as it's a physical dependence but this will soon pass and nothing to worry about - it's important to not give up until body adjusts to new regime.

Good luck for OP!


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Electra said:


> Day 30
> 101.5
> 
> For some reason the loss seems a little bit more slow the last days. Not sure why.


This is perfectly fine tempo, given from where you started. No need for extreme as it introduces risk of getting frustrated and quitting at some point.

Important to realize that sustainability of the process is only thing that counts - it's not one time experiment but a permanent lifestyle change you have to keep for whole life, thus the easier you can make it for yourself, the better  In long term it doesn't matter how quickly or slowly it progressed at the beginning.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

tarmonk said:


> Exactly - this is most accurate approach and also useful not only for weight loss but improves overall health conditions as well.
> 
> It's important to realize actual reason for weight gain - nope, it's not about calories that much as our body processes different kinds of energy differently. Main reason for weight gain is insuline resistance (body is unable to process sugars thus only way to get rid of them is to convert them to fat) and pretty only way to deal with it is to reduce amount of all carbs intake but especially consumption of so called simple, quickly burning carbs you listed above. By counting calories only it's perfectly possible to gain weight even with calories deficit, if one has become resistant to insuline. And the latter is a risk for diabetes which is much nastier problem that dealing with diets.
> 
> ...


Well done! 👏


----------

